# How to Pronounce Tein?



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

How do you pronounce Tein correctly? 

Is it Tein as in "teen"?

Is it Tein as in "tain"?

Is it Tein as it "Tine"?

or other?

I have heard all three ways.

Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tane. I asked a Tein engineer at Nopi  (yep, it was a Japanese guy too...really cool  )


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

or Tain, i guess, lol. Tane/Tain.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

aha mystery solved thanks!

i guess it was just too easy to call it "teen"


----------

